# Embroidery 101: From High Fashion to your Uniform



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello there!

I'm Lidia, from Printsome, and today we want to talk about embroidery.
It has been around for thousands of years and we want to point out that is more important and popular than it seems. It's a preferred method for reproducing logos on t-shirts, polo shirts, hoodies and hats, and that's a good way to show off your brand image, no doubt. On top of that, it is also very durable and washes well, making it great for smart business clothing.

Read more about embroidery in our informative article here ---> Embroidery 101: From High Fashion to your Uniform

Hope you like it


----------

